
Two-thirds of Germans may get coronavirus, Merkel says - Reedx
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-germany-merkel/most-people-will-get-the-coronavirus-aim-is-to-slow-its-spread-merkel-idUSKBN20Y1EY
======
mtmail
previously discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22543055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22543055)

